# Who pays milage for lawn cuts WTF



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

I subed out several yards to another guy that has a lawn business. So we discuss the price of the 10 yards at 30 and 40 ea. He makes two cuts a the properties and gives me a bill last night. Now keep this in mind he already has 12 other yards in this town. So I open the bill and everything seems in according until I get to the add ons at the bottom. .40 cents a mile and extra cut fees because grass was higher than 5 inches. I imediatley call him to my office and ask him what our agreement was. he quotes me the prices, so i asked him what's up with the milage and extra cut fees. that we never discussed in no way shape or form. He tells me he needs to make 40 an hr and at $30 a cut does not meet his needs and that he knows that the Nationals pay me milage. My jaw hit the ground and then class begain for my young lawn mower. needless to say he is not cutting anymore yards and never got his milage.


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

you would'nt get yards cut here for 30.00 with mileage,soon as you mention taking pics its too much work.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We used to get mileage with some of the nationals but it had to be a property they just had no other options on and was really out in the sticks. That said, it hasn't happened in the past 5 years. On the private side, we do charge additional for out of area jobs. I would have handled the matter with your sub the same way.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I get mileage for grass cuts. And yes it's for the ones the national can't get anyone to do. I got three I get $120.00 ea. plus the cut and they are all in the same town. I spend twice as much time driving as I do cutting but still make my day's pay.:yes:


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I get mileage for grass cuts. And yes it's for the ones the national can't get anyone to do. I got three I get $120.00 ea. plus the cut and they are all in the same town. I spend twice as much time driving as I do cutting but still make my day's pay.:yes:



It's NOT your days pay. It is your days earnings. There is a significant difference.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

In some cases, they would just as soon let the yards sit and grow. If they get one guy to knock it down at the end of the year for a couple hundred bucks they are $ ahead.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> In some cases, they would just as soon let the yards sit and grow. If they get one guy to knock it down at the end of the year for a couple hundred bucks they are $ ahead.


So true...


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

bigheaded said:


> I subed out several yards to another guy that has a lawn business. So we discuss the price of the 10 yards at 30 and 40 ea. He makes two cuts a the properties and gives me a bill last night. Now keep this in mind he already has 12 other yards in this town. So I open the bill and everything seems in according until I get to the add ons at the bottom. .40 cents a mile and extra cut fees because grass was higher than 5 inches. I imediatley call him to my office and ask him what our agreement was. he quotes me the prices, so i asked him what's up with the milage and extra cut fees. that we never discussed in no way shape or form. He tells me he needs to make 40 an hr and at $30 a cut does not meet his needs and that he knows that the Nationals pay me milage. My jaw hit the ground and then class begain for my young lawn mower. needless to say he is not cutting anymore yards and never got his milage.


I would have asked who the national is that is paying mileage so I could sign up.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Not totally unheard of. It's called an extra trip charge and i get them quite often here due to towns being 100 miles apart.....


----------



## REOmadness (Jun 8, 2013)

we used to get excess mileage for rural properties. We had a route over 300 miles with 12 properties.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

REOmadness said:


> we used to get excess mileage for rural properties. We had a route over 300 miles with 12 properties.


A route like that would be a DREAM here in Montana!:whistling2:


----------



## bigheaded (May 20, 2013)

On our far out rual properties SG and Cyprexx will pay a milage trip charge at least is covers the gas on the initial and then wer negoiated the recut price.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

thats funny if anything the Nationals try and figure out how to get you to pay them your time, your labor costs, fuel, anything else that can be jack hammered in there-but they are doing you a favor by giving you lawns @ 22 per with a slight fee of 2 bucks per order cause, hey, Im letting ya use my website to reconcile work "I" NEED YOU TO DO!!!!!

only the truly clueless continue past that point


----------



## inhisservice4 (Jun 26, 2013)

*Mileage*

I am able to get .50 cents a mile on rural or out of my coverage area simply by telling them this is out of my coverage area. LoL. I hope I am not one of those special protected vendors. Then the next national says hey can you go to kalimazoo? Well its out of my coverage area. Rep: What do you need? I need .50 cents a mile. Rep: Hmm.......We will see if we can approve it, its a bit much?! Me: But national A gives me .50. Rep: Ok it was approved. LOL Thats usually how it happens. Or they get another vendor, he messes up, and it starts all over again, they cave, and I fix the other vendors mess. :yawn: On another note, mileage for lawns in your coverage area should include the cost of driving to and from them. I have some yards that are on the edge of my coverage and I tell myself man I wish I had a trip charge for these.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Reason #47 why we keep firing these yahooos-

Get a call from a company we do sporadic work for. Has one lawn service 90 miles one way he wants us to do and another one 20 miles from it and two more about 12 miles apart as well. We declined as we would lose a crew for half the day and money to boot. "What would you need to make it worth your while?" he asks. "An extra $15 per property." I told him. "Yeah, but once your there for the first one, you won't spend anymore time or fuel on the others." Really? You just said that? 
He agrees anyway, then sends over two more in the area as well. Two hours later, after I have a crew leaving the office and heading up, then mysteriously they cancel all but two. I canceled the order at that point.

Moral of the story? Free work for Nationals isn't a favor, it's charity, and they aren't poor.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



REOmadness said:


> we used to get excess mileage for rural properties.  We had a route over 300 miles with 12 properties.



I had a route like that once and it was great because 10 of the 12 were acre cuts and the other two were 15k cuts on the way and like 3 blocks from each other. 

Ended up being like a 12 hour day, but it was easy and with only like $60 in fuel expense (all highway) it was really good money.


----------

